# Moles!!!



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I had lots of success last year using scissor traps but I have been plagued by several little moles that are too small for my traps. They are completely destroying my turf. I just purchased a Victor plunger trap in hopes that it will gig the smaller moles who escape the scissors.

Has anyone had any success with castor oil as a repellent? I was thinking of just adding it to each of my blanket apps but most of what I see online says it's ineffective.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Have you tried the Trapline mole traps yet? Most of my moles are smaller and these are sold in a set and go directly into the tunnel. My success rate is pretty high with these. Standard size would do.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I would try the Trapline traps if you are having trouble with scissor traps.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

I picked up the Tomcat mole trap when I first started seeing evidence in my yard. Neighbor's yard is completely trashed by moles and they started coming into my yard in search of food. I had zero success with this this trap.










I then tried this trap and caught a mole on the first try. So far, I'm sold on this one.










I haven't tried the Trapline traps, but they are well thought of on this site. I was determined to keep trying different ones until I found one that would work. So far, the GopherHawk is a winner.


----------



## MN40 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have this problem in my back yard. Just ordered a scissor trap. 
I've tried oil last year and it only slowed them down. After the oil I got a couple of those sonic spikes and they seem to push them back 50feet. This spring they are right up to the house now. 
I'm going to hit them with oil, sonic spikes and traps when the ground warms up. 
My front yard got torn up with voles so I need to fix that problem too.&#128546;


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@MN40 when did you put the oil down? I'm going to try that this spring I think. I'm not sure when yo apply it and don't want to wait too long


----------



## MN40 (Feb 8, 2020)

I first started seeing them around the 4th of July last year. I sprayed the oil a couple days after I found the damage, and continued to spray twice a week. During that time I also got the sonic spikes as I saw more and more damage everyday. 
When I put the spikes down I also put poison in the tunnels. With the combo of oil spikes and poison it just slowed them down they were still there.

Fast forward to this spring...

Last Sunday I bought a scissor trap, it came in yesterday afternoon. I put it in the ground right away and forgot to check it until after work today. When I got home the trap was triggered and out I pulled a mole. 
18 hours of having the trap set I got one mole. I'm happy with that so far. 
I would just get a scissor trap right away and not waste time and money on anything else. Just my opinion.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@MN40 I have a scissor trap and a couple trapline traps. I haven't had success with any of them yet so I'm trying anything and everything this year


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those GopherHawks look sweet!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's tricky sometimes for placement of various traps. The traps need to be in the main tunnel. Those tend to be the longer, straighter runs although I've caught them in the smaller runs as well. I tamp down the runs lightly and check the next day to see where they've been raised at. That's usually where I catch them. For the Traplines, you need to push them down slight at an angle otherwise the moles will tunnel under them. Took me awhile to get that down.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

I started seeing them a few weeks ago in midmo. I've never cared to much about them until now. Is there a way to eradicate their food source? As to deter them away?

Anyone ever used the pellets?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

2strokeracer said:


> I started seeing them a few weeks ago in midmo. I've never cared to much about them until now. Is there a way to eradicate their food source? As to deter them away?
> 
> Anyone ever used the pellets?


Moles eat grubs but also earthworms. And I'm sure other small insects. Getting rid of the grubs is possible but generally doesn't deter the moles. Trapping is the quickest and most effective way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Moles eat grubs but also earthworms. And I'm sure other small insects. Getting rid of the grubs is possible but generally doesn't deter the moles. Trapping is the quickest and most effective way.


+1

I read a study that suggests eliminating their food sources may even make them more active in search of food - i.e. they have no idea your neighbor didn't put down grub killer, or how to get there. :thumbup:


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Those GopherHawks look sweet!


I really like this trap. It's spring loaded, so when it gets tripped, there is bright yellow on the top of the tube that you can see some distance away. My neighbors yard is completely destroyed by moles and he only mows about once every two weeks, if that. It's hard to find a straight mole "Run" when the entire yard is tunnels buried in grass that's six inches tall. :shock: I have to wait for one to come foraging into my yard and hope to get lucky. I will endeavor to persevere.


----------



## MN40 (Feb 8, 2020)

What is everyone doing to fix the damage from moles? My backyard looks like snow ski moguls.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I just sprayed Bifen XTS because I saw a few mole crickets in the pool. It turns out that the tunnels and damage I was seeing was from mole crickets, not small moles. It's amazing how big the tunnels are they make. That explains why my scissor traps weren't working. 
It looked like a battlefield with all the dead ones lying around. Each tunnel had a small hole the mole cricket crawled out. There were some big'uns that must have survived our mild winter.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have two plungers and one scissor trap and killed many moles last year. This year I'm having the same problem with moles and haven't killed a single one!

If I have mole crickets making the tunnels then they have to be as big as field mice. I am starting to think I have my human scent on the traps bc every time I set one in the main tunnel they avoid that tunnel until I pull the trap. I've read a lot of trapper forums that talk about storing the traps in pine tree branches in sealed containers, wiping the traps down with charcoal, and using two pairs of gloves. Going to try it, I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That mole cricket is going to give me nightmares!


----------

